# cut ear on puppy...will it be noticeable?



## smason (Dec 23, 2008)

in the picture below, you may be able to notice a tear on our puppy's left ear. when we got her we didnt know she even had an issue due to it being covered by fur. later i noticed that her ear seemed to be all scabbed up under the fur. no problem, i thought, but then realized it was filled with puss. each day i would try to sqeeze the puss out gently. i then figured i better try to clean the wound. while she was sleeping on my lap, i cleaned it up, shaved the hair around the wound, which turns out the hair was preventing it from healing, thus the puss. i also applied daily some antibiotic creme to it. it has almost healed and there has been no puss since! 
there is a portion of the tear though that seems to have healed before we ever got her, thus i guess it will not close up over time.

does anyone have any suggestions or similar experience? although i hope its not noticeable later, if it is it will just add character i guess. maybe the hair will grow to cover it up?


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

the photo link didn't work, the fur should grow back in due time to cover it up, did you bring this to the attention of the breeder?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

She is a gorgeous pup!! Chances are the tear will seem smaller as her ears grow bigger, but even if it shows, she is so beautiful no one will notice.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

gives her character!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

It's her NOSE I'd be worried about- If she gets any Cuter someone may nibble her nose off!!!!! 

Too CUTE


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Oh my gosh, is that just the cutest picture????


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

yea if it was that bad you'll have a nick in the ear for the rest of the pupper's life. my Erika has a knick from a littermate, she's three and you can still see it


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry I hardly noticed the tear in her ear, I could hardly get past her adorability! She is way tooooo cute! Hopefully her ear will heal fine though.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

she is so cute


----------



## smason (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks! let's hope it heals or more importantly gives her no probs.
she definitely is cute! we love her. we are aid/church workers in the country of Albania. we bought her from a so-called "breeder" (really just a kid who put an add in the paper who is trying to make money). so it really was more of an adoption/rescue for us than supporting a quality breeder. no true breeders exist here. i shared my thoughts with the guy on how poorly he is taking care of the animals and what not. i just wish we could have adopted the other 2 pups as well! at least for this little one we can assure her a happy future!

more pics of her can be found at the picasa link below!


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

I have no professional input on her ear... but she is so cute! I remember the post when you first got her, I am glad she is doing well despite the conditions she came from.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: sean


Holy Cow, how cute is that??????!!!!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

That is a seriously adorable puppy. I checked your piccasso album, she is a doll. Kiss her little nose for me.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

If you think this picture is cute, check out the other photos in the link - especially her sleeping upside down. What an adorable puppy!


----------



## smason (Dec 23, 2008)

thank you! she is growing rapidly and more pics will be posted soon to picasa.


----------

